# Medieval Manor House Map



## Zarithar (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a map/floorplan of a small medieval manor house such as a minor noble might have owned. Ideally I want something similar to the mansion presented in Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh (I've looked online but cant find anything). I'm setting up a lair for a minor cult to Tiamat. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fate Lawson (Mar 16, 2009)

Evolution of the Manor House


----------



## Henrix (Mar 16, 2009)

If you want a (fantasy) medieaval manor house (and not a 18th c. mansion), this manor house from Hârn might do it - Eliten Manor (from Lýthia, a Hârn fan site).


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Mar 16, 2009)

For a more genuinely medieval manor house try this:

Wharram Percy


----------



## Zarithar (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, those give me a great place to start! I was mainly having trouble visualizing the upper levels which all 3 links help me with. Designing the cultist chambers beneath the manor will be easy by comparison.


----------

